# Portrait/ Studio Lights Technique from my Teacher, The PRO



## surapon (Dec 27, 2013)

Dear Friends.
Every 4 Months, I go back to Photography school at the Private Lessons from the PRO, or The Local Community College, To learn some thing new, Great Tricks and improve my love Hobby skill .
Here are the Studio Lights Class, Private Lessons from My Teacher, The PRO, and I would like to share with you.
Enjoy.
Happy Holidays, and Happy new years to all of my dear Friends and my Teachers.
Surapon

THE LESSONS/ GREAT TRICKS THAT I LEARN FROM THIS CLASS = THE NORMAL/ TYPICAL PHOTOGRAPHER CAN SHOOT FROM THE BEST LIGHTS AND MAKE THE GREAT EXPOSURE AND FLAT LIGHT/ FLAT FACE LOOKING-----BUT, THE PRO CAN MAKE FROM THE SAME LIGHTS, BUT SET THE LIGHTS IN DIFFERENCE POSITIONS, TO CREATE SHADE AND SHADOW ON THE FACE + BODY, TO MAKE 3D LOOKING FROM 2 D PHOTO , PLUS THE PRO MUST BE THE GREAT ACTION DIRECTOR TOO, TO MAKE THE GOOD LIVELY PHOTOS.


Here is the best school in North Carolina = http://perconline.org/


----------



## surapon (Dec 27, 2013)

Here are the Studio Lights Class, Private Lessons from My Teacher, The PRO, and I would like to share with you.


----------



## surapon (Dec 27, 2013)

Here are the Studio Lights Class, Private Lessons from My Teacher, The PRO, and I would like to share with you.


----------



## surapon (Dec 27, 2013)

Here are the Studio Lights Class, Private Lessons from My Teacher, The PRO, and I would like to share with you.


----------



## surapon (Dec 27, 2013)

Here are the Studio Lights Class, Private Lessons from My Teacher, The PRO, and I would like to share with you.


----------



## surapon (Dec 27, 2013)

Here are the Studio Lights Class, Private Lessons from My Teacher, The PRO, and I would like to share with you.


----------



## surapon (Dec 27, 2013)

Here are the Studio Lights Class, Private Lessons from My Teacher, The PRO, and I would like to share with you.


----------



## Click (Dec 27, 2013)

Very interesting and useful information. Thank you Mr. Surapon.


----------



## surapon (Dec 27, 2013)

Here are the Studio Lights Class, Private Lessons from My Teacher, The PRO, and I would like to share with you.


----------



## surapon (Dec 27, 2013)

Here are the Studio Lights Class, Private Lessons from My Teacher, The PRO, and I would like to share with you.

THE LESSONS/ GREAT TRICKS THAT I LEARN FROM THIS CLASS = THE NORMAL/ TYPICAL PHOTOGRAPHER CAN SHOOT FROM THE BEST LIGHTS AND MAKE THE GREAT EXPOSURE AND FLAT LIGHT/ FLAT FACE LOOKING-----BUT, THE PRO CAN MAKE FROM THE SAME LIGHTS, BUT SET THE LIGHTS IN DIFFERENCE POSITIONS, TO CREATE SHADE AND SHADOW ON THE FACE + BODY, TO MAKE 3D LOOKING FROM 2 D PHOTO , PLUS THE PRO MUST BE THE GREAT ACTION DIRECTOR TOO, TO MAKE THE GOOD LIVELY PHOTOS.


----------



## surapon (Dec 27, 2013)

Click said:


> Very interesting and useful information. Thank you Mr. Surapon.



Thanks you, Sir, Dear Mr. Click.
Most of our friends already know this tricks in studio lighting for photography, But I hope that some of us get the tricks that we forget to use/ practice in our real life / every day photos.
Happy Holiday, and Happy new year 2014 to your family and you, Sir.
Surapon


----------

